# Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years.....



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

..... so obviously *everything is dirty*. the first thing i want to do is to clean up the exterior. theres a lil surface rust, the brown & tan pinstriping is weathered, the mini chrome flares were comin off so i pulled them off completely and theres some residue left from them....
i really want to clean this stuff up, but im not sure where to start or what to use. obviously a simple wash will take care of loose dirt, but i want it to be clean.
heres a pic of where she was chillin for the last 10+ years


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (2manvr6)*

nice, Ive been looking for a project rabbit
you got pretty lucky looks like its in pretty good condition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (elements757)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elements757* »_nice, Ive been looking for a project rabbit
you got pretty lucky looks like its in pretty good condition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, but how do i go about cleaning up the 10 years' worth of crap that has been baked onto the car


----------



## mk1dubbin (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (2manvr6)*

very carefully! first wash the car like you would your car you drive everyday!?! then you find out where all the rust is and make a note of it! are you goin to make it a project? You must take care of all rust problems first off becuase you do't want it to get worse...... I mean it will take a long time to get the rust spots bigger but i mean you want to take care of what you got now, becuase if you just leave it it will get BIGGER! it's not hard to take care of rust at all... you can go to you local automotive seller and ask for rust remover and they work good. But you must primer the bare metal you leave by doing this! You can e - mail me at [email protected] if you need help or something!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (2manvr6)*

Thanks for saving a classic rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Check here for restoration tips from pros in a very friendly forum.
http://www.autopia.org/


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (2manvr6)*

ive got the perfect solution, first just wash it and see how much crud you can get off, then rock on over to your cleaning cabinet in your house and find a can of comet, yes comet, the green powder bathroom cleaner. Anyway, make sure you run the hose and keep the car wet, sprinkle comet on it and use a sponge or rag to work away the dirt and grime, make sure you keep a decent amount of water on the car at all times so the old dirt and crust runs off and the comet can keep cleaning what needs to be cleaned. You will be pleasantly surprised at the results. Good luck, oh and by the way that thing is sweet, and another thing: have a free bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (TRUEBELIEVER)*

thanks everyone, i did wash it and most of the grime came off. also there isnt much rust, a LOT less than what i expected, ill post some pics soon of how it currently looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (2manvr6)*

I'm thinking you'll want to strip the outer layer off but keep as much of the paint as possible. (Comet cleanser?)















After you do a job on it, like with some laundry detergent (with enzymes) for example, you'll have a really clean but DRY paint job. This is the really important time to slap some good wax on the thing and replenish the paint. 
Don't use those silicone or polymer 'waxes', use some carnuba base stuff as your 1st re-application.
btw- I have one of those in the backyard; a metallic brown Wabbit. It's awaiting the Scirocco getting finished 1st.








Good Luck,
TBerk


----------



## ollieboy (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Just saved a rabbit and it hasnt moved in 10 years..... (TBerk)*

I love that beefy bumper!! Looks like it belongs on a cop car...


----------

